# Fiesta ST Alloy Refurb



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

another happy customer


----------



## patmac (Apr 17, 2009)

Very nice:thumb::thumb::thumb: Rattle cans???????????


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

blue rim was, didnt vancy buying a quarter litre for all i had to do lol


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

look good what did you use to mask the pin stripe ?


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

blue scotch fine line tape mate


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Very nice job


----------



## mitchelld (Jan 14, 2012)

cheers guys


----------

